# JD 2x4 vs. 4x4



## Joseph K (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking to get a new to me tractor for everyday use, but mostly pulling a 13' MOCO and raking. Keep coming back to the 4250 or 4450, and trying to see what you guys think of the two wheel drive vs. MFWD. Our ground is creased and flood irrigated so part of me thinks the MFWD will make turning that mower across the creases so much nicer. But the other part of me thinks an extra driveline means more moving parts means more things to break. Is there a noticeable difference in fuel economy between MFWD and standard tractors? Are these 4x4 models solid or are they known for issues? Since I'm looking to buy used and probably stay in the high 30's or under can I find a good used 50 series MFWD or are they likely to be rode hard and put up wet?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Used 50 series command high prices, especially mfwd......I agree that the mfwd will be more forgiving. I don't think there is much diff in fuel economy between the two. Perhaps if run in mfwd all day, one would notice a diff, but not a substantial amount. Good luck.....7xxx series would be a good choice as well, may be more available in mfwd.....hth


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you just going to hay with the tractor? MFWd is nice, but not totally needed on haying tractors. My neighbors bought a couple new to them tractors last Spring to hay with. Mainly because for the cab and air. When I visited with him last Fall after he was done haying I asked how he like the new tractors, his reply was different. "We lost two front tires and with a two wheel drive tractor I would been out what a couple hundred bucks? Cost me $1500 to get back going with the new tractors"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lots of extra cost in a MFWD if you let the front end wear out, like an AGCO service guy told us on ours, grease the snot out of it, grease is practically free compared to rebuilding a front powered axle.

Neighbors have had a bad a year as us far as stupid stuff breaking, they were roading their AGCO Allis DT225 and lost a front u joint on the driveshaft from the tranny to the front, driveshaft punched a hole in the oil pan, there they sat in the road.

One thing I don't like about a MFWD in hay field, every time I've seen one they seem to really tear up the end rows when turning, maybe people are turning too fast or sharp or don't know to use a little brake to help prevent plowing, just my observation from what I've seen.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

One thing about it tho they are nicer if you have hills.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

If you are going to have a loader on it I say MFWD. For irrigated you a probably dry when haying, maybe won't matter?


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

On the JD 4450, if it is an early model, need to be aware of the front end. Early models were a German mfwd and parts can take a bit longer to get. Not as heavy as later model 50 series, either.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

The 7000 from the 90's are much better haying tractor then the 50 series IMO light better on fuel better cab partial power shift. We have a 96 7400 120 hp great mowing tractor 4500 hours and no problems.For haying only I would never buy FWA if the field is that wet why would you be baling. There are a lot of 7000 seris deere on tractors on tractor house and fastline in the high 30's to mid 40's way better haying tractor then 50's


----------

